
Show HN: WeRead – Hacker News for non-geeks - gorillatap
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gorillatap.weread&hl=en
======
gorillatap
We want WeRead to be the TED for reading. We want to be known as the single
destination for high quality articles. Our goal is to maintain the same high
standards as Hacker News, just more friendly to non-techies.

Please download the app, post some articles, leave some comments, up-vote
content you like, and give us your feedback. We want to welcome you on
becoming an active member of the WeRead community! :)

------
pavornyoh
Good job but what do you mean " more friendly to non-techies'? How you
implying Hacker news isn't?

~~~
gorillatap
Thanks! I don't mean to say that the Hacker News community is not friendly to
non-techies, just that the articles on Hacker News are often very technical
and incomprehensible to people outside of the tech world. WeRead wants to have
a more diverse set of articles while upholding the same level of standard as
Hacker News.

~~~
pavornyoh
Ok.. understood.

